# ps3 12gb kaufen und speicher erweitern ?



## baumbusch (18. September 2013)

hallo 

ich bin immoment am überlegen ob ich mir noch eine ps3 kaufen soll ... für gta 5 und diverse andere spiele die man auf einer konsole einfach besser spielen kann / angenehmer 
jetzt frage ich mich ob die 12gb version reicht und ob ich einfach einen usb stick oder meine externe festplatte daran anschließen kann um mehr speicher zuhaben 
oder meint ihr das die ps3 noch deutlich billiger wird wenn die ps 4 rauskommt ? eine xbox soll es nicht werden da ich nicht für das online spielen bezahlen will 

danke


----------



## KonterSchock (18. September 2013)

mein tip an dich wäre, kauf dir eine gebrauchte ps3 im ebay für gutes geld, neu kaufen lohnt sich nicht! grade die 12gb version kannst du vergessen, erweitern kostet ja auch noch mal 50€ oben drauf.

mein tip hol die die slim mit 120gb gebraucht und gut ist. hab selbst meine ps3 Fat von einer 40gb auf 320 aufgestockt.


----------



## baumbusch (18. September 2013)

gebraucht will ich auch eher vermeiden ... 

also ist es nicht möglich die ps3 mit einen usb stick oder wie gesagt mit meiner externen festplatte zuerweitern?


----------



## Sugar70 (18. September 2013)

Klar!
Das geht!
Nur muss die externe auf FAT32 formatiert sein!


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (18. September 2013)

Es ist möglich eine 2,5" Zoll-Platte (9,5mm Bauhöhe? 5400rpm wegen Hitzeentwicklung) einzubauen. Es wird dafür aber noch der seperat erhältliche Einbaurahmen gebraucht. Externe Dateträger bringen bei der PS3 nichts (außer um Bilder/Musik/Videos drauf zuspeichern, Spiele-Installationen gehen *nicht*).


----------



## Abductee (18. September 2013)

Warum wird da noch ein externer Einbaurahmen benötigt?
Die Festplatte die aktuell eingebaut ist, dürfte ja auch irgendwie befestigt sein.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (18. September 2013)

Bei den 12GB handelt es sich nicht um eine HDD sondern um festverbauten Flash-Speicher. Der wird deaktiviert, wenn eine HDD (in den vorgesehenen Schacht) eingesetzt wird. Der Einbaurahmen wird gebraucht, da der Schacht größer als eine 2,5" Platte ist und Sony nochmal paar Euros an einem Stück Blech und einer Schraube verdienen möchte.

Wenn bereits Daten auf dem Flashspeicher waren bevor man eine HDD einbaut, werden diese nachdem ersten Booten mit HDD auf die Festplatte kopiert (man kann diesen Prozess aber auch ablehnen, was aber sicher kein Sinn hat).

Es ist also möglich erstmal ein 12GB Modell kaufen und später dann bei Bedarf aufrüsten.


----------



## Saguya (18. September 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Warum wird da noch ein externer Einbaurahmen benötigt?
> Die Festplatte die aktuell eingebaut ist, dürfte ja auch irgendwie befestigt sein.



Den Rahmen braucht man eig. nur, das die platte nicht hinten wippt, man kann aber etwas kleines drunterlegen und funzt auch, so hatte ich das auch gemacht.


----------



## Robstar85 (18. September 2013)

Bei der 12GB Superslim Variante handelt es sich um internen Flash Speicher. Es gibt einen Einbauplatz für eine zusätzliche Festplatte, dazu muss aber die Montagehalterung separat gekauft werden. Bei allen anderen Versionen mit Festplatte ist die Montagehalterung natürlich schon mit bei.


----------



## Robstar85 (18. September 2013)

warum bin ich beim antworten eigentlich immer so langsam XD


----------



## KonterSchock (19. September 2013)

warum vermeidest du gebrauchte ware? warum so viel mehr zahlen für etwas was in 2 Monaten vom nachkommen abgelöst wird?! warum so viel Geld bezahlen für eine 12gb version? an deiner stelle würde ich mich um eine gute erhaltene ps3 um gucken, und für gutes Geld zuschlagen. mit 120€ hast du eine mit 80gb, und hast am ende den gleichen Spaß wie mit der 12gb, ich persönlich finde die 12gb version fürn popo.

ebay.de ist dein freund, oder rebuy.de da kannst du eine menge geld sparen, ist das nix???

ich persöhnlich finde die FAT edition immer noch am besten, da kannst du locker die HDD umtauschen, da ist der HDD rahmen und die schraube eh schon dabei, sony will mit der 12 edition noch mal dick absahnen, also mir wäre die 12gb edition zu blöd. mit der fat kannst du genau so gut spielen wie mit dem slims.


----------



## Bert2007 (19. September 2013)

12gb version reicht vorn und hinten nicht...hab selber die 40gb version und hab ne 500er mit 7200umdrehungen eingebaut...ich glaube sogar das gt5 bei mir mehr als 12gb nimmt

Edit:keine angst wegen der waerme...hab die platte schon ewig drin und laeuft sehr gut bei kuerzerer ladezeit im vergleich zur alten platte und leise ist die auch noch


----------



## KonterSchock (19. September 2013)

Das umbauen ist bei den alten viel einfacher und besser als bei den neuen slim kack.


----------



## baumbusch (19. September 2013)

okay danke euch allen dann wird das wohl nichts mit erweitern -.- 
dann werde ich vieleicht doch mal nach einer gebrauchten gucken auch wenn ich eigentlich bedenken habe das die ps3 dann nach 2 monaten kaputt ist oder sowas

was wäre denn mit dieser ps3 hier 

http://www.rebuy.de/i,1184793/playstation-3/sony-playstation-3-slim-250-gb


----------



## Bert2007 (19. September 2013)

Kaputt gehen kann immer was ...such mal nach einer mit restgarantie!oder schreib die leute an bei der slim koennte es noch garantie geben...bei der fat lady nicht mehr...es gibt die aber auch noch neu bei mm & saturn mit bundle (500gb) wenn du kein gebrauchte willst da hast du definitiv garantie...die hdd ist schnell gewechselt und ein backup ist auch easy...google ist dein freund...so hab ich das auch gemacht...


----------



## baumbusch (21. September 2013)

okay danke !


----------

